# A question about Debian GNU/kFreeBSD.



## fender0107401 (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.debian.org/ports/kfreebsd-gnu/

Debian GNU/kFreeBSD has included a FreeBSD 8.1 Release kernel into the Debian Stable.

My question is if the official support by the FreeBSD security team is over, who will provide security patches for the 8.1 kernel which was included in Debian Stable?

According to this: http://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html#sup

The estimated EOL of 8.1 is already on the horizon.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Feb 18, 2011)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> My question is if the official support by the FreeBSD security team is over, who will provide security patches for the 8.1 kernel which was included in Debian Stable?



That's a question for Debian as kFreeBSD is a Debian project. It's a not a partnership.


----------



## irkkaaja (Feb 18, 2011)

Whoever ported the Debian userland to the FreeBSD kernel will probably also need to do whatever is necessary to patch any major security flaws.


----------



## fender0107401 (Feb 18, 2011)

I think the corresponding Debian developers maybe don't have enough knowledge about the design and implementation of the FreeBSD kernel, even though they have already successfully ported it to the Debian userland.

I doubt they are capable to provide security updates for the ported FreeBSD kernel properly without the help of the FreeBSD security team.

It is important to point out clearly that I like Debian to prevent some misunderstanding.

In other words, I am not trying to start another fight between open source developers.


----------



## oliverh (Feb 18, 2011)

>I doubt they are capable to provide security updates for the ported FreeBSD kernel properly without the help of the FreeBSD security team.

Who cares? That's not the problem of the FreeBSD devs.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 18, 2011)

All questions relating to Debian GNU/kFreeBSD must be asked at the Debian information channels. The Sticky has been updated to reflect this: 
*Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD*.

Debian GNU/kFreeBSD 
*Wiki:* http://wiki.debian.org/Debian_GNU/kFreeBSD
*Mailing lists:* http://lists.debian.org/debian-bsd/
*IRC Channel* #debian-kbsd at irc.debian.org


----------

